# Some new apistogrammas i got



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

still trying to figure out which apistogramma bitaeniata species they are..


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A beautiful looking male in the first two photos.How many did you get?and are they domestic or wild caught?


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

picked up 5 of these guys, not sure if domestic or wild, i got them from pjs pets only 6 bucks each..








here is another pic i took of a young male apistogramma cacatuoides i picked up recently also, just messing around with new camera i got and really liked this pic.. the fish almost looks white, matches the sand lol..


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow they look great! i might have to swing by pjs and check them out... nice pics


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks, i picked out the nicest ones myself so good luck getting nicer ones lol. im sure the other ones have colored up by now though


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hahaha ok well i'll try! i'll send you out some pics when i find some good ones


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

great, you can catch them yourself just ask the guy..


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice pics, what camera and lens are you using?


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

sony dsc-w570 16.1mp, got it for $170 befor tax at best buy.. it has a setting for underwater shots which is great for shooting fish..


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice, I was expecting a Dslr camera based upon the quality of your pics.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

nice bitaeniata 
If you have a spare female, let me know. i purchased 6 juvies from that order and it yielded four males one female (who recently jumped) and a female A. iridinae


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want to ID your bitaeniata and iniridae you can check out this forum:

South American Identification


----------

